# Frage zum HW Bot Team



## IlluminateD (4. April 2013)

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit bei HW Bot angemeldet da mir das übertakten viel Spaß macht und dann habe ich ein Guide hier im Forum rund um HW Bot gelesen und nun frage ich mich wie genau ich es hinbekomme, dass hier im Forum neben meinem Namen angezeigt wir das ich Team member bin und ob ich das überhaupt kann.
Wenn ja muss ich dafür besonders gut sein und oft bei HW Bot Ergebnisse hochladen?

Danke.


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

Nööp 

Einfach auf  "Aktionen" - "Profil bearbeiten" und dann auf "Benutzergruppen " und da das Hw Bot Team auswählen


----------



## IlluminateD (4. April 2013)

Okey danke für die schnelle Antwort
Allerdings habe ich vorerst nicht vor mit ln2 oder DICE zu übertakten da ich noch Schüler bin -> wenig Geld ... werde vorerst nur unter Luft und vielleicht unter Wasser benchen. Das ist auch nicht weiter schlimm oder?

Entschuldigt die dummen Fragen da ich in dem ereich noch Anfänger bin.


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

Es gibt keine dumme Fragen ....nur dumme Antworten 

Und es egal wie du benchst ...ob gut oder schlecht , Luft oder sub zero bei uns ist jeder Willkommen und der Spass an der Sache steht im Vordergrund

edit : du darfst auch gerne hier posten 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...se-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-1980.html


----------



## IlluminateD (4. April 2013)

Ok dann ist alles klar.
Ja Spaß habe ich dabei

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Welche Hardware wäre zum Einstieg gut für HW Bot zu übertakten?


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

So 775 

Sowas wie ein Asus P5Q pro -turbo zb 
So 775 CPUs gibt es wie Sand am Meer und die Preise sind inzwischen human dafür ....ca 10-20 € für eine CPU da tut es auch nicht weh wenn mal eine stirbt


----------



## Moose83 (4. April 2013)

775 ist eine gute Wahl, allerdings braucht man da mittlerweile nicht mehr mit Luft/Wasser anfangen Würde da eher AM2/AM2+ empfehlen, da diese CPUs einen sehr niedrigen Coldbug haben Oder Sockel A z.B.^^


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

Na moose dafür ist So 775 unter Luft oder Wasser immer noch gut ..



> und der Spass an der Sache steht im Vordergrund


 
Nicht jeder will gleich ganz oben stehen es reicht meistens das mitmischen um Spass an der sache zu haben


----------



## IlluminateD (5. April 2013)

Dann werde ich mal gucken das ich sowas bekomme.
Eher nen C2D oder C2Q auf Sockel 775?


----------



## Moose83 (5. April 2013)

775 brauchst ein Rampage Extreme oder P45 Gigabyte oder T-Power


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2013)

> Eher nen C2D oder C2Q auf Sockel 775?


 
Dual Cores gehen besser zum takten 
Fang lieber mit sowas an


----------



## IlluminateD (6. April 2013)

Ok danke für die Hilfe.


----------

